
Managing Your Startup Board - mooreds
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/managing-your-startup-board-a-short-presentation-4d709772bc00
======
estsauver
So, I don't think anything in this post is wrong, it just feels like
incredibly generic advice.

Your board members are some of your most important relationships. We've had
incredible amounts of success using our one _Board Observer_ to make
connections and introductions, but I think that's in part because we've
basically treated her as if she was a board member.

This in some ways feels like a treatise on packing a suitcase. Yes, there are
some general principles. You might be a roll-guy or a fold-every-piece lady
but when it comes down to it you've got a set of clothes no body else does and
a surprising bag with a pocket here and a pocket there. When it comes down to
it though, there aren't that many pieces, whether they're wrinkled or not is
important, so you probably just want to take a second to make sure each piece
is in a reasonable spot and doing what you want with it.

You're going to want to lean on board members for hiring, for advice, for
connections, for context and encouragement, and for strategy. Get to know
them. Learn how they think. Learn how you can deploy them and how they want to
be deployed. Don't lean too hard on general principles, just manage them.

~~~
mooreds
> So, I don't think anything in this post is wrong, it just feels like
> incredibly generic advice.

Sure, it was a synopsis/highlight reel of a short presentation. Did you check
out the slideshare at the bottom which was a a bit longer?

Also, Mark has written quite a bit about boards. If you want a deeper dive,
there's a number of posts here:
[https://bothsidesofthetable.com/tagged/venture-
capital](https://bothsidesofthetable.com/tagged/venture-capital)

